# Stuck in Time



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

Why does it seem that the model railroad buildings, cars, ect is stuck in 1960? It looks like everything is modeled after something in the 40's-50's....what gives?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Those were the happy years.

There is some modern stuff, but more old then new I agree.
I guess that is what modelers prefer.

40's & 50's stuff can go with either Steam or diesel too.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I want to build a modern layout, but I'll be damned if I can find anything other than locos and rolling stock to go on it. I ended up buying a 40's service station. going to say it is "retro" lol but I can't have the entire town retro.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm modeling 1954 era, what's your point?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I would guess it comes down to mfr's having to invest in new tooling. With the tooling (dies, molds) they have on hand, production costs can be kept quite low.

Also, I suspect that many (but certainly not all) modelers enjoy modeling a nostalgic time period of days gone by.

My thinking, anyway ...

TJ


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Summit has Modern buildings but there not cheep. I too have a modern layout and I find a lot of my buildings on Ebay, and I kitbash some of them too


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

It's all relevant. When I was a kid model trains were from the 20' and 30's. The 40's were "now"and the 50's and 60's hadn't happened yet. In the 50's it was 30's and 40's and so on. Then came airplanes and trains started slipping. Now there are few modern railroad stations and none like in the 30's. The railroads stopped growing and the passengers who no longer needed to be impressed by modern buildings on the railroad were traveling by airplane. Now that cars are so much more dependable people travel in them and on the interstate highways,another reason there are no new railroad buildings. Since these companies are making railroad buildings all they have to go by is the old stuff. Pete
Pete


----------

